
A tale of two decompilers - rockybernstein
The last 3 years or so I&#x27;ve been working on a decompiler, and it is like a compiler in complexity, engineering, and testing. But different.<p>In https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rocky&#x2F;python-uncompyle6&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;pycdc-compared-with-uncompyle6 I compare two Python decompilers which I submit for your review. Of course, since I am working on one, I am not impartial. So I rely on others here to set the story straight.
======
gus_massa
Try submitting again the URL without text. "self" submission have penalty
here, so it's more difficult that they get traction.

If you wish, after submitting you can add a comment like "Author here. I have
been working in this for 3 years. I'm happy to answer any question."

(Also, in the text I prefer when there are 3 or 4 subtitles that split the
text in the main parts.)

~~~
rockybernstein
Thanks for the suggestions. I'm not sure I understand the part about the text
in 3 or 4 subtitles. You mean section headings on the wiki page, right?

If that's what you meant that is done now. Yes, I think that helps.

~~~
gus_massa
Yes, section heading or something like that, like the ones you added.

